# How long will it take to loose my cycle?



## mommasangelbaby (Feb 3, 2008)

I cycled my tank with goldfish and a couple of my tropicals from another tank, along with pre cycled material and filter pads, etc. Now I have taken the fish out of the tank in anticipation of my new fish which were SUPPOSED to arrive yesterday via Fed Ex Standard Overnight. It has been more than 24 hours with nothing in the tank, and the fish are still not here (it is 6:30 pm the day after they were supposed to arrive). How long will it take for the beneficial bacteria to die? What do you think I should do in the mean time.

TIA,

Cheryl


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

Hard to say alot Comes into play. Yet if the wait won't be long you should be fine. Just to be safe do daily partial water changes while monitoring water parameters after adding the new recriuts.


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

You could run to the store and get some pure ammonia, and add a bit, to help them survive. Then before you add the fish, be sure to check levels, and do water changes if necessary.


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

*cevvin*
This has been done buy many with OK results.


----------



## mommasangelbaby (Feb 3, 2008)

What about adding a bunch of fish food to the tank, would it break down in time to create ammonia for the bacteria to feed on? I have NO idea when I'll get the fish, I assume Fed Ex won't deliver them on Sunday, and the guy I bought them from hasn't gotten back to me.

Cheryl


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> get some pure ammonia


Would suggest this over putting flake in an empty tank..you are directly feeding your bacteria this way.
As to the amount of ammonia(pure-no surficants)?????sorry, can`t help there, other than it`s easier to add more than trying to take out..if you see what I mean.


----------



## mommasangelbaby (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm too scared to put in pure ammonia for fear that it will be too much and the fish will arrive and I won't have a safe place to put them. I'm thinking I will just have to buy another bottle of bio spira (for fresh water, has a different name, but I can't remember it) for the tank when (and if) they get here. I'm pretty disgusted with Live Fish Direct, they haven't responded to my e-mails or phone calls (yes, I know it's the weekend, and superbowl weekend at that - but there are $200 worth of live fish - or maybe dead fish - out there somewhere - sheesh).

Cheryl


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

If they shipped FedX, they should've given you a tracking number, so you could see where they 
were. Since they didn't, they may not have gone out at all. That's what I'd be hoping for 
anyway, rather than having them sit all weekend somewhere.

I would wait until Monday, and make a decision then. If you're getting them by Tues, you'll 
be fine. You've cycled with fish, so there's bound to be uneaten food, etc in the filters that's 
being broken down into ammonia.

If you're not going to get them for several days, then a lot depends on the fish load you're going 
to add. I've left well seasoned filters on empty tanks for many, many days before adding fish 
back in again with no problems. But, then again, I didn't add a heavy load.

If you've got fish in another tank, then easy enough to just put a couple of them back in for a few 
days.

What are you adding and will they be juvenile size?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> I've left well seasoned filters on empty tanks for many, many days before adding fish


Might have missed seeing that anywher else..good thing to know.
Thanx


----------



## mommasangelbaby (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm adding about 26 juvenille fish 1-1.5 inches most of them. So they're small fish but there are a lot of them.

Cheryl


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Any news on their arrival yet today?

If you have the fish handy and it's easy to do, I might go ahead and toss a few back in there. Sort of relaxes the situation.


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

Goldfish are dirty fish. I bet you have enough fish waist and food scraps to feed the bacteria for awhile. I wouldn't be too worried about the bacteria. I'd be more worried about the missing fish. But I've heard stories of fish getting lost in the mail for a month and still being alive... Keep us informed!


----------



## mommasangelbaby (Feb 3, 2008)

I wouldn't mind so much if I knew where the fish were. I guess I just want someone to hold responsible for their missingness (lol). I'm loosing faith in the company I ordered from, 'cause I looked them up on the Better Business Bureau and they have an unsatisfactory rating.

They haven't called me back or returned my e-mails yet, so we'll see.

Cheryl


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

That's not a good sign. For future, I'd stick with the ones recommended in the reviews section. Hope it 
works out for you. Be the first to review them in the reviews section.


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

I ordered fish from somethingsphishy, I'm pleased with the results so far. Of course, how long it takes to deliver them doesn't have much to do with the company.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Their site was offline all day, as I'm sure you know. Not a good sign. Casualty of the economy or shady people, I wonder?


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

who's site has been down all day? both Live Fish Direct and Somethings Phishy both work.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

"Live Fish" had a domain site search instead of their regular page during the day today. But it's back now (which is probably why you think I'm nuts.)
They don't ship to Canada anyway, but after hearing about a company that doesn't provide tracking numbers or return calls, that's okay with me.


----------



## mommasangelbaby (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, I finally got a return e-mail and it turns out a huge ice storm lost 5 of their orders. My e-mails were going to his spam box. Good thing I found a second e-mail address for him. He is going to resend the fish - so we'll see how they are when they get here.

And they do have 2 positive ratings on the reviews section - and now my neutral one.

Cheryl


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> He is going to resend the fish


Hope it works out, but you shouldn't have had to chase this down. He should be following up on what 
he sends out, particularly with the weather situation the way it was. I'd insist on a confirmation and 
tracking number.


----------



## mommasangelbaby (Feb 3, 2008)

I totally agree about asking for a confirmation and tracking number. I plan to ask for that.

Cheryl


----------



## mommasangelbaby (Feb 3, 2008)

the fish arrived safe and sound today. They are all beautiful. He included a couple of extra demasonis and was short one petricola for which he is giving me a refund. They look good in the tank, but I'm going to really keep an eye on the water parameters. As of yesterday there were trace amounts of ammonia, no nitrIte, and about 40 nitrAte (as far as I remember). I'm thinking of going to my LFS and getting some bio spira. Is bio spira safe for fresh water, LFS gave me something else for fresh water last time - Startsafe by Tetra I think it was called. Anyone have any info?

Thanks for all the responses,

Cheryl


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Just use Prime or similar to detox the ammonia and feed only once per day until ammonia goes to 0. 
The spike should be small and brief. Start doing small water changes of 10% or so. I don't think you'll 
need the cycle products, and there have been mixed results with them.


----------

